# Finally made spring pole for Kilo!!!



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

He is still getting use to it, but he loves it already!!!! I had to let it hang down from the first pic because he wasnt ready to jump yet. So soon i should have some better pics of him with it!!!


----------



## BluePitDaisy (Jan 21, 2011)

any pics of the actual spring pole? is it attached to the fence?


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

BluePitDaisy said:


> any pics of the actual spring pole? is it attached to the fence?


Yes it is attached to the fence. We have a piece of i believe 2x4 (i could be wrong as my hubby built it) attaches to a post with brackets and it comes off the fence about 4ft. and than the rope is attached to the wood as seen in the first pic.


----------



## Bo361 (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks great! Good way to burn energy!!


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bo361 said:


> Looks great! Good way to burn energy!!


Thnx! He needs it, hes so energetic! Im thinking of making a flirt pole for him as well. Hopefully get that made soon!


----------



## BluePitDaisy (Jan 21, 2011)

flirt polls are awesome! i made one and it gets daisy really tired! and it got her in really good shape. i need to make spring though because playing tug of war with a 65 pound ball of muscle gets tiring. haha


----------



## Bo361 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice! That would be awesome. Make sure you post pics when you get that done haha.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

BluePitDaisy said:


> flirt polls are awesome! i made one and it gets daisy really tired! and it got her in really good shape. i need to make spring though because playing tug of war with a 65 pound ball of muscle gets tiring. haha


lmao i know what you mean, i would play tug for like a minute with him and be done.... Its like pulling my arm out of its socket..... I like the spring pole for him to tug and its kind of for my amusement to! haha i get a kick out of him flying through the air and going in circles with it.... But i think with the flirt pole he will get rid of alot more of his energy and i can be more involved with it to!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks awesome!! your pup looks like he loves it!!

Keep in mind it don't make it so high that his back feet can not touch the ground at all times. My boy lifts his feet up and swings on his own, but if he dropped they would be on the ground to prevent possible injury.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

ames said:


> Looks awesome!! your pup looks like he loves it!!
> 
> Keep in mind it don't make it so high that his back feet can not touch the ground at all times. My boy lifts his feet up and swings on his own, but if he dropped they would be on the ground to prevent possible injury.


Yeah we put it perfect when it was up all the way. He could reach it just fine and still have his back legs on the ground but he wasnt use to it. So we let it hang so he can get use to it. Now he is jumping to get the top of it and swings around on it like you said yours does.... hes so funny with it. Im thinking i might keep it hung down so he can tug with all 4 legs on ground and still jump and grab higher and swing if he wants......


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jumping up for it now!! hehe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Karma25 said:


> Yeah we put it perfect when it was up all the way. He could reach it just fine and still have his back legs on the ground but he wasnt use to it. So we let it hang so he can get use to it. Now he is jumping to get the top of it and swings around on it like you said yours does.... hes so funny with it. Im thinking i might keep it hung down so he can tug with all 4 legs on ground and still jump and grab higher and swing if he wants......


haha perfect! He will be whining for it every time he is outside in no time I am sure lol


----------

